# Airplay vers Freebox server sous Yosemite



## mesoblaste (23 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

depuis la mise à jour de mon MBA sous Yosemite, la recopie d'écran vers le Freebox player occasionne un sérieux problème de son avec une sorte de "grésillement".
D'autres personnes dans le même cas ont elles trouvées un réglages des paramètres pour résoudre ce problème ou quelqu'un sait il si une mise à jour d'OS X ou de la Freebox est prévue?

Merci


----------



## Cblogpad (23 Octobre 2014)

+ un lors d'une recopie d'une vidéo


----------



## MacLouis92 (24 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai moi aussi l'OS Yosemite et une freebox révolution et je suis dans le même cas que toi. Lors de l'airplay, le son sort avec un grésillement.
Le problème survient pour les appareils sous OS Yosemite (mac mini, mac book pro et air) mais aussi pour les iPhones sous iOS 8. j'ai un iPhone sous iOS 7 qui n'est pas atteint par le bug.
Est-ce que quelqu'un connait la cause du problème et sait comment le résoudre ?

Merci


----------



## Hubert B.D.L.B. (25 Octobre 2014)

Salut !

Même problème sur la Freebox depuis mon iMac passé sous Yosemite. Je suis preneur de toute solution !


----------



## cdidine38 (25 Octobre 2014)

bonjour depuis 4 jours je me prends la tete depuis la mise a jour avec yosemite le air play chez moi ne fonctionne plus non plus le son sature et grésille un max j ai essayer de réinitialiser la free box révolution de changer des paramètres rien n y fait j ai essayé sous google chrome c est pire  la vidéo s arrête net . j ai lu que nous étions plusieurs dans ce cas, je  ne suis pas une pro  si quelqu un pouvait m aider je suis preneuse .depuis mon téléphone android tout fonctionne parfaitement c est donc la liaison entre le mac et la révolution. pour info j ai pris un rdv téléphonique  pour lundi avec apple je vais voir ce qu ils me disent. bonne soirée a tous


----------



## rber (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir,
Même configuration que vous. Pas de grésillement mais une lenteur extrême en air play, des déconnexions intempestives... 

Ma freebox est en mode routeur et le wifi est distribué par ma Time capsule en mode pont. 
Lenteur extrême aussi sur l'Apple TV (qui par ailleurs est une catastrophe depuis iOS 8) alors qu'elle est connectée en ethernet, tout comme l'iMac qui est source du flux vidéo ou audio air play...


----------



## cdidine38 (27 Octobre 2014)

bonjour j ai eu apple qui me dit qu il faut voir avec free pour une mise a jour de la v6  avec yosemite...


----------



## halbup@ (4 Novembre 2014)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec une borne airport extrême (qui gère le réseau wifi), le problème vient de Yosemite. Lorsque je diffuse la musique depuis l'iPad il n'y a aucune interruption au contraire du mac où là régulièrement iTunes ne trouve plus les bornes AirPlay alors que l'utilitaire airport les trouve et avec une excellente réception...

C'est iTunes/AirPlay sous Yosemite qui déconne ...


----------



## shawtwenty (8 Novembre 2014)

Hello,

Même problème chez moi... 

Quelqu'un a-t-il une info quant à une prochaine mise à jour de la part de Free ?


----------



## Pkoka (8 Novembre 2014)

Je rencontre exactement le même problème sur Yosemite, c'est à dire un grésillement du son.
Mais aucun problème sous iOs 8.


----------



## ohoyez (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi le même problème que vous et en plus j'ai souscrit un abonnement chez Netflix et le AirPlay ne marche plus depuis que j'ai téléchargé Yosemite, donc j'ai appelé Free et passé une bonne trentaine de minutes a reinitialiser les deux boitiers, remettre les reglages d'usine etc et j'en viens a parler de la mise à jour chez free, (qui avait déjà réglé un probleme avec la nouvelle mise à jour iphone et la messagerie) et m'informe que la derniere MAJ concernant le boîtier Freebox player est sorti en aout et Yosemite étant sorti en octobre (je crois), je suis un cas isolé alors je vous demande vous utilisateurs chez Free de leur signaler le problème pour le faire remonter et qu'ils créent un dossier. Je ne pense pas que ça soit Apple qu'il faut appeler mais que Free doit trouver des solutions pour ce problème dans sa prochaine MAJ. Mobilisions nous aha !


----------



## Samgil (9 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous
Idem pour moi quelque soit l'appareil: mac sous Yosemite, iPad et iPhone sous iOS 8. Je pense que le PB ne vient pas des freebox. Une autre constatation sur mon mac quand j'active Air Play il est impossible de le désactiver, j'ai beau cliquer sur désactiver... que nenni . comme j'ai 2 Free box player je clique sur la deuxième  (qui est éteinte) et tout est désactivé.


----------



## mika7 (9 Novembre 2014)

bonjour, meme probleme depuis la mise a jour yosemite 10.10 fait debut octobre bah le air player sur free image clean mais son degeu franchement relou d'apres free c'est a appel de faire la mise a jour


----------



## jcmilliez (12 Novembre 2014)

idem pour moi depuis la mise à jour Yosemite : saturation du son en copie d'écran depuis imac et IOS 8 de l'Iphone


----------



## EricBZH (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Même problème ici, c'est absolument innacceptable.

Le problème provient d'Apple et non de free car ne se produit que suite à la MAJ Yosemite ou à iOS8.

Je regrette énormément de les avoir faites.

De plus, le débit wifi a sombré depuis ces 2 màj, ça n'avance quasiment plus.

P.S. Pour le wifi, que ce soit sur une freebox ou tout autre point d'acccès, c'est idem

Apple doit absolument faire qqch


----------



## julius55 (16 Novembre 2014)

jai le meme problème , grésillement pourri, attenuation de la connection wifi , cest inacceptable de la part dapple, une mise a jour est censé améliorer les fonctionnalités pas les dégradés !!!!!!
apple ca ce degrade.


----------



## yorgev (16 Novembre 2014)

Hello la communauté,

même problème de son qui grésille depuis la MAJ en OS YOSEMITE.
Je suis encore couvert en Apple Care, donc je ne vais pas hésiter à appeler pour ouvrir un case.
Déjà lors de l'achat de mon MBPro en mai 2012, avec la Freebox révolution, wifi avec débit catastrophique ... il a fallut après de nombreux échanges avec le support apple care, que j'achète un aiport express  (100 euros) pour enfin avoir un débit correct. C'est honteux.
J'ai fait un courrier à l'époque et j'ai eu 2 serials pour téléchargé gratuitement Moutain Lion, super... soit disant ça allait corriger le pb de wifi lent sous LION.... mais que dalle... c'est l'airport qui a "resolu" mon souci.

Donc perso, je vais ouvrir un case et pas les lacher pour le pb de son qui grésille sur l'airplay...
Si jamais ils me disent que c'est à free de faire une évolution sur le protocole airplay de la freebox, ils vont entendre du pays!!!!

Je vous tiens au jus.

Antoine.


----------



## #STEF# (18 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour a tous

Je rencontre le même problème que vous avec Yosemite et Freebox, a savoir un son qui craque 
des que je met mon mac en liaison Airplay avec ma Freebox révolution.

Problème de son aussi avec le visionnage des photos avec iphoto en airplay via Freebox en mode diaporama sur la tv , le son craque aussi.

A noter qu'avec mon Iphone 4s le Airplay fonctionne parfaitement avec la Freebox player et j'ai donc un son nickel quand j'écoute ma musique .

Le mac est mis a jour en 10.10.1 
L'iphone 4s est mis a jour en 8.1.1

Je pense que le problème viens de la mise a jour avec Yosemite car avant tout fonctionnait très bien. 

Des que j'ai du nouveau je posterai pour tenir la communauté au jus . 

A très bientot


----------



## cdidine38 (20 Novembre 2014)

mise a jour faites en 10.10.1 il y a dix minutes toujours le meme probleme de son qui gresille et qui sature . franchement ça en devient vraiment ridicule la de la part d apple au prix ou je paie cet ordi meme pas foutu de nous pondre un truc correct


----------



## Coxwen (20 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai eu le même problème, grésillement au niveau du son sur freebox et sur ATV3, vidéo et audio en lecture saccadé. c'est extrêmement désagréable. 

je viens de trouver une solution. j'ai désactivé le Bluetooth sur mon ATV3. pour cela aller dans les réglages, puis bluetooth, là il doit se mettre en rechercher puis vous validez avec la télécommande. le Bluetooth va passer en désactiver. Ensuite relancer une recopie vidéo via airplay, et là la lecture musique ou vidéo fonctionne et surtout sans ce satané grésillement.

par contre je n'ai pas encore trouvé pour le grésillement sur ma freebox révolution.
j'ai lu quelque part qu'il fallait réinstaller Airplay sur yosemite, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment réinstaller airplay uniquement. 


Bye


----------



## Jeff___ (25 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'avais également les mêmes problèmes depuis la mise à jour Yosemite et iOs 8 (image lente et son quasi inaudible avec grésillements).
Depuis aujourd'hui, lorsque que je tente de connecter la fonction AirPlay vers Freebox Player (MacBook Air 2013), j'ai le message "Cet appareil AirPlay n'est pas compatible avec ce logiciel. Mettez à jour l'appareil AirPlay avec une version plus récente."
En revanche : plus aucun problème sous iOs 8.1.1 avec iPad ou iPhone...

Le problème semble bien venir de Yosemite... Mais ce n'est qu'une supposition.

Bye


----------



## RubenF (25 Novembre 2014)

Essayez dans le terminal cette commande 


sudo ifconfig adwl0 down

Et voyez ce que ça donne.


----------



## Jeff___ (25 Novembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Essayez dans le terminal cette commande
> 
> 
> sudo ifconfig adwl0 down
> ...



Dommage de devoir en passer par là, pour un environnement sensé fnctionner sans passer par ce genre d'écritures...
Ceci étant dit : que fait cette commande exactement ? Qu'est-elle sensée résoudre comme problème ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Elle est sensée couper un protocole qui apparemment perturberait l'utilisation du wifi.


----------



## julius55 (26 Novembre 2014)

ca fait rien , jai un message qui me demande un mot de passe, je rentre mon mdp et jai ce message >> ifconfig: interface adwl0 does not exist.
ya quelque chose dautre a faire ??? 
cest vraiment frustrant ce problème, apple régresse


----------



## RubenF (26 Novembre 2014)

Ca veux dire que c'est pas ça...


----------



## cdidine38 (3 Décembre 2014)

mise a jour du player en 1.2.18 ce jour encore pire qu avant....


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Décembre 2014)

mesoblaste a dit:


> réglages des paramètres pour résoudre ce problème ou quelqu'un sait il si une mise à jour d'OS X ou de la Freebox est prévue?



Bonjour, 
Une mise à jour est prévue par Free mais la date de release n'est pas encore connue. Le problème est simple. Apple a changé des paramètres audio sur Airplay entre autre chose et comme Free n'a pas de licence Airplay officielle (ils font du reverse engineering eux même), eh ben, il faut retravailler un peu...:rateau:


----------



## arnaud06 (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Moi c'est encore pire, la freebox ne remonte plus sous le finder .. donc le player n'est même plus reconnu comme moniteur airplay !


----------



## jc_17 (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'avais le même soucis que certains d'entre vous.
Plus d'accès direct au Serveur Freebox à partir du Finder (même avec cmd+K ça ne fonctionne pas, même en autorisant l'accès sans mot de passe à partir de Freebox OS).
Plus de reconnaissance du Freebox Player par Airplay...

J'ai réussi à accéder au DD de la Freebox à partir d'un PC, à partir de Freebox OS et à partir du FTP (par Fillezilla) mais je n'ai pas trouvé de fichier caché .DSTORE (ou un truc dans le genre dont j'avais lu qu'il fallait se débarrasser).

Quelqu'un aurait une idée?

Merci !!


----------



## vins20100vins (6 Février 2015)

Meme probleme que tout le monde, depuis maj sous OS YOSEMITE c'est la catastrophe au niveau du son, et le lagg aussi....


----------



## cillab (7 Février 2015)

bonjour 
je suis pas sur yosemite mais airmedia sur freebox  c'est caca recopie video ça marche de temps en temps 
il fonctionne sur le viel ipad de mon épouse  sur mon ipad air rien  cela vient de airmédia  youtub merde et daylimotion marche 
chercher l'erreur ????


----------



## Vclps (18 Mars 2015)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> je suis pas sur yosemite mais airmedia sur freebox  c'est caca recopie video ça marche de temps en temps
> il fonctionne sur le viel ipad de mon épouse  sur mon ipad air rien  cela vient de airmédia  youtub merde et daylimotion marche
> chercher l'erreur ????



Bonjour à tous, 
Pour pouvoir bouger Free pour une mise à jour, allez tous sur http://dev.freebox.fr/bugs/ et inscrivez vous pour le suivi des bugs. Dans la barre de recherche, tapez yosemite. Vous allez tomber normalement sur 4 demandes qui sont les suivantes et qui concernent le problème d'Airmedia avec la MàJ de Yosemite : FS#15930, #16191, #16080, 16159. Sur chacune, vous allez commenter afin de montrer à Free qu'on l'on est beaucoup à attendre la MàJ du server. 
Plus on sera à commenter et à montrer notre désagrément, plus vite on pourra profiter à nouveau de l'Airplay sur Freebox.


----------



## Tuncurry (18 Mars 2015)

Vclps a dit:


> ...allez tous sur http://dev.freebox.fr/bugs/ et inscrivez vous pour le suivi des bugs. Vous allez tomber normalement sur 4 demandes qui sont les suivantes et qui concernent le problème d'Airmedia avec la MàJ de Yosemite : FS#15930, #16191, #16080, 16159.


Y'a aussi la FS#16341 que j'avais créé. Effectivement, plus on sera nombreux et plus la tâche remontera dans les priorités


----------



## Vclps (18 Mars 2015)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Y'a aussi la FS#16341 que j'avais créé. Effectivement, plus on sera nombreux et plus la tâche remontera dans les priorités


La tienne a été cloturée pour doublon je pense. Il faut se concentrer si possible sur la 15930, commenter et voter.


----------



## cillab (18 Mars 2015)

c'est une MISÉRE


----------

